# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  الهاتف HTC 10 يبدأ بدوره بتلقي تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة HTC اليوم بإصدار تحديث جديد لهاتفها الرائد السابق HTC 10.  هذا التحديث يحمل البنية رقم 3.16.617.2 ويجلب معه على طول نظام الأندرويد  8.0 Oreo للهاتف. وجدير بالذكر أن عملية إصدار هذا التحديث عبر الهواء بدأت  فعلا، على الرغم من أنه يمكنك أيضا تحميل ملفات التحديث والتي يبلغ حجمها  1.8GB إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار.تجدر الإشارة إلى أن شركة HTC كانت قد أكدت لنا قدوم تحديث الأندرويد  8.0 Oreo للهاتف HTC 10 وللهاتفين HTC U11 و HTC U Ultra أيضا في شهر أغسطس  من العام الماضي. ومنذ ذلك الحين، بدأت شركة HTC بإصدار تحديث الأندرويد  8.0 Oreo للهاتف HTC U11 في شهر نوفمبر. الآن، بدأ الهاتف HTC 10 بالحصول  على نفس التحديث. وينبغي الإشارة إلى أن هذا التحديث متوفر الآن للوحدات  المفتوحة من الهاتف HTC 10 في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ولكن من المفترض  أن يصل للمناطق الأخرى في المستقبل القريب.هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “. وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث.

----------

